# LAN Ethernet geht nicht Asus Rog Strix z490 Gaming F



## asdf1234 (2. Juli 2020)

Hallo ich habe mir heute mein neuen PC zusammen gebaut und wenn ich die LAN Ethernet Treiber von der mit gelieferten DVD installiere geht es einfacht nicht. Beim Netzwerk Symbol in windows unten rechts ist und bleib ein rotes X. Ich habe auch schon die neusten LAN Treiber von der asus website runtergeladen geht alles nicht. Kann mir jemand helfen ? Unter geräte Manager in windows  steht weiterhin ethernet controller nicht installiert.


----------



## Shinna (2. Juli 2020)

Normaler Weise sollte Win10 für einen Intel LAN Chip eigenständig Treiber bereitstellen. Hast Du Win10 neu installiert oder benutzt Du eine bestehende Installation?


----------



## asdf1234 (2. Juli 2020)

Ne windows 10 hab ich neu installiert, chipset Treiber erstmal installiert das geht. Auf der Asus Website steht was von aktueller Firmware für die neuesten LAN Treiber was bedeutet Firmware auf der Treiber DVD ist keine Firmware drauf und bei der Asus Website gi s auch keine Firmware.


----------



## asdf1234 (2. Juli 2020)

Version 1.0.1.4
2020/05/226.98 MBytes
Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Driver V1.0.1.4 for Windows 10 64-bit.
Before installing Intel I225-V driver v.1.0.1.4, please ensure that Intel I225-V firmware should be updated to v.1.45 via firmware update tool. After finishing necessary firmware update, please shut down and unplug the power cord then reboot the system normally. For more information, please refer to the firmware update guide.

Wo gibs diese firmware


----------



## ich111 (2. Juli 2020)

Auf der Website des Boardherstellers oder direkt bei Intel.


----------



## rschwertz (2. Juli 2020)

Downloads for Intel(R) Ethernet Controller I225-V
in preboot.exe sind die Update Tools und die Firmware enthalten.
Es ist schwach von Asus das nicht ordentlich zu verlinken/ dokumentieren.


----------



## Shinna (2. Juli 2020)

Eher schon arm das in so einem Zustand überhaupt auszuliefern. Jeder 0815 Realtek LAN Chip wird ohne Probleme gefunden und eingebunden. Wenn der NIC nicht funktioniert darf man per Smartphone/Tablet den Kram runterladen und dann via USB auf den PC schieben.


----------



## asdf1234 (2. Juli 2020)

Ja ein richtiger scheiß ist das, nicht einmal die mitgelieferte Treiber DVD geht nicht und die downloads gehen auch nicht, hab bei Asus angerufen und der hat mir auch nur den link für die neusten Treiber gegeben auf der Asus Website. Das Board geht zurück hab mich für das MSI MPG Z490 Gaming Carbon WiFi entschieden, das hat zur Not noch WiFi wenn das Ethernet nicht geht


----------



## ich111 (2. Juli 2020)

Ein gutes Board, wobei das MSI MPG Z490 Gaming Edge WiFi ab &euro;' '197,79 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland schon locker reichen würde


----------



## Shinna (3. Juli 2020)

Wenn Du 40€ mehr über hast greif zum MSI z490 Unify.  Du kriegst in der Preisklasse kein besseres OC Mainboard. MSI MEG Z490 Unify ab &euro;' '290,29 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland  Das Teil hat BIOS Flashback, Clear CMOS, Power+Reset Button auf dem PCB, Debug LED und eine extrem gute VRM mit 90A SPS.

P.S. Nicht mit der ITX Variante verwechseln. MSI hat warum auch immer 2 Board mit dem gleichen Namen, nur unterschiedlichen Formfaktor im Angebot.


----------



## asdf1234 (6. Juli 2020)

Lag das Problem vieleicht daran das ich Windows 10 von einer 3 Jahren alten Windows DVD installiert habe und die alte Version mit den LAN 2,5gb von  der Treiber CD Rom Probleme damit hatte ?


----------



## Venom89 (6. Juli 2020)

Natürlich kann es daran gelegen haben.


----------



## Schwerthelm (18. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen. 
Ich hatte gleiches Problem wie asdf1234 und dieses Forum und   der Intel Treiber  haben mir kurzfristig geholfen. Danke einmal dafür. 

Mein Board ist ein Prime z490-A. Die Treiber auf der Asus Homepage gehen  noch immer nicht. Die Installation startet nicht oder wenn dann kommen Error Meldungen. Wie auch immer wenn ich meinen PC ausschalte oder in den Ruhestand schicke muss ich nach Aktivierung den Treiber immer wieder neu installieren, da sonst keine Verbindung ins Internet möglich ist! Ethernetkabel nicht angeschlossen sagt die dumme Windows Diagnose.
Kennt jemand dieses Problem? Was kann ich machen damit ich nicht äglich den LAN Treiber neu installieren muss?
Danke Euch.


----------



## Animaniac (4. Januar 2021)

Hallo,
ich habe das gleiche Problem, ASUS Z490 E Gaming.
Ich habe sämtliche ASUS Treiber neu installiert, das ASUS Firmware Update gemacht und nun noch die Treiber von der Intel Homepage installiert.
Wie ich das Intel Firmware Update Tool starte weiß ich nicht, daran verzweifel ich gerade.
LAN ansich geht, aber nach einem Neustart sagt er wieder "keine Verbindung"
Wenn man den Treiber neu installiert oder den LAN Adapter deaktiviert und wieder aktiviert funktioniert alles wie es soll.

So langsam verzweifel ich mit dem neuen Board... ich bereue es schon, den guten alten 3770K in Rente geschickt zu haben.
Hat hier jemand noch Ideen? Ich bin mit meinem Latain am Ende.

*Update 07.01.21
Ich gebe auf, das Board geht nun zurück, ansich ist es ein super Mainboard aber mit diesem LAN Fehler nicht akzeptabel bei dem Preis. Jetzt kommt ein MSI Z490 Unify in den PC, ich habe schon zu viele Stunden Zeit erfolglos in die Fehlerbehebung investiert.


----------



## Siriuz (23. März 2021)

Animaniac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe das gleiche Problem, ASUS Z490 E Gaming.
> Ich habe sämtliche ASUS Treiber neu installiert, das ASUS Firmware Update gemacht und nun noch die Treiber von der Intel Homepage installiert.
> Wie ich das Intel Firmware Update Tool starte weiß ich nicht, daran verzweifel ich gerade.
> ...


Hast du mit dem neuen Board keine Probleme mehr?


----------



## Animaniac (23. März 2021)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Hast du mit dem neuen Board keine Probleme mehr?


Nein, Plug & Play.
Keine Probleme, alles läuft stabil und so wie es soll.

Das war der letzte Versuch mit ASUS.


----------



## Siriuz (23. März 2021)

Animaniac schrieb:


> Nein, Plug & Play.
> Keine Probleme, alles läuft stabil und so wie es soll.
> 
> Das war der letzte Versuch mit ASUS.


Habe nun genau die gleichen Probleme.
Hast du das versucht?








						Netzwerkprobleme mit Intel® Ethernet Controller I225-V
					

Empfehlung zur Aktualisierung von nichtflüchtigem Speicher (NVM)




					www.intel.de


----------



## Animaniac (24. März 2021)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Habe nun genau die gleichen Probleme.
> Hast du das versucht?
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, ich habe auch das ausprobiert.
Ich hab zig Stunden in das Problem investiert, ohne Lösung.
Zig Updates, BIOS, Treiber, Patches... alles ohne Erfolg.

Ich habe damit viel zu viel Zeit verschwendet, bei so einem hochwertigen Board erwarte ich mehr, vor allem mehr Support von ASUS.
Gib es zurück wenn möglich und besorg dir was von MSI oder Gigabyte mit Realtek LAN Controller.


----------



## Janna (28. März 2021)

Ich hab das gleiche mit dem Z490 A gaming gehabt. Das ist wirklich der größte Müll mit dem Lan Anschluss und Asus. Was bei mir vorerst geholfen hatte war den Treiber von Intel direkt zu installieren.
Bis ich bemerkte, dass die Verbindungsrate nicht über 100Mbit/s einstellbar war mit diesem.
(Konnte es umstellen aber ohne Wirkung.)

Dann wieder, mit dem letzten Update auf der Asus Seite probiert. Man muss die Firmware zuerst mit dem beiliegendem Program flashen, dann den PC komplett vom Strom nehmen und neustarten.
Dann (in der theorie) den Asus Setup vom Treiber ausführen, was bei mir zu "es passiert nichts wenn ich setup ausführe" führte.
Also im Gerätemanager manuel die Treiber im Ordner ausgewählt und seitdem läuft es.
Hoffentlich bleibt es so.... ist wirklich lächerlich , gerade bei den höherpreisigen Boards.


----------



## Animaniac (29. März 2021)

Janna schrieb:


> Ich hab das gleiche mit dem Z490 A gaming gehabt. Das ist wirklich der größte Müll mit dem Lan Anschluss und Asus. Was bei mir vorerst geholfen hatte war den Treiber von Intel direkt zu installieren.
> Bis ich bemerkte, dass die Verbindungsrate nicht über 100Mbit/s einstellbar war mit diesem.
> (Konnte es umstellen aber ohne Wirkung.)
> 
> ...


Kurios ist ja, ich hab es mehrfach zum Laufen bekommen. Dann ging es ein paar Tage oder im schlechtesten Fall bis zum nächsten Neustart und das wars dann wieder.
Ich hatte alle Prozeduren durch mit Treibern von ASUS und Intel, sorry ASUS aber bei 280€ für ein Mainboard ist das nicht akzeptabel.
Ich bleib bei MSI und Gigabyte, damit bin ich seit Jahren sehr zufrieden.


----------



## tigra456 (29. März 2021)

Also ich hatte das bei meinem Z490-G auch. (Direkt zum Launch gekauft)
Hatte nicht gleich kapiert, dass man den Lan-Controller erst mittels Firmwareupdate-Tool zum laufen bringen musste.
Tool von der Asus Seite gezogen, installiert, neustart - ferddich.

Ob das aber jetzt die Erklärung für dein Problem ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Animaniac (30. März 2021)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte das bei meinem Z490-G auch. (Direkt zum Launch gekauft)
> Hatte nicht gleich kapiert, dass man den Lan-Controller erst mittels Firmwareupdate-Tool zum laufen bringen musste.
> Tool von der Asus Seite gezogen, installiert, neustart - ferddich.
> 
> Ob das aber jetzt die Erklärung für dein Problem ist, weiß ich nicht.


Das Update Tool hatte ich auch benutzt, auch ohne langfristigen Erfolg.
Spielt aber auch keine Rolle mehr, Problemlösung durch Boardwechsel


----------



## Schwerthelm (19. April 2021)

Habe mittlerweile das Board mit LAN ca. 1 Monat stabil laufen nach viel zu vielen Stunden konfigurieren. Was bei mir zum Schluss ausschlaggebend war, dass beim Neustart das Lan noch funktioniert war die Kombination von Folgendem: 
1. den Lan Treiber habe ich deinstalliert und über das Windows Update auf die dort neueste Version gehoben. Manuell. 1.0.2.8 und die war eine andere als die von Intel oder Asus!
2. bei den Energieoptionen habe ich ein automatisches Einschalten des PC durch etwas anderes als den Powerbutton deaktiviert. Die Kombination Windows 10 und dieses Board sind nämlich standardmäßig so konfiguriert, dass fast alles (Mausklick, Tastatur,... und irgendein Impuls eben auf das LAN (zb über den Router) den PC aus dem Ruhezustand oder Energiesparmodus zurückholen). 

Ich kann trotzdem jedem nur raten Finger weg von diesem Board.


----------



## Animaniac (21. April 2021)

Schwerthelm schrieb:


> Habe mittlerweile das Board mit LAN ca. 1 Monat stabil laufen nach viel zu vielen Stunden konfigurieren. Was bei mir zum Schluss ausschlaggebend war, dass beim Neustart das Lan noch funktioniert war die Kombination von Folgendem:
> 1. den Lan Treiber habe ich deinstalliert und über das Windows Update auf die dort neueste Version gehoben. Manuell. 1.0.2.8 und die war eine andere als die von Intel oder Asus!
> 2. bei den Energieoptionen habe ich ein automatisches Einschalten des PC durch etwas anderes als den Powerbutton deaktiviert. Die Kombination Windows 10 und dieses Board sind nämlich standardmäßig so konfiguriert, dass fast alles (Mausklick, Tastatur,... und irgendein Impuls eben auf das LAN (zb über den Router) den PC aus dem Ruhezustand oder Energiesparmodus zurückholen).
> 
> Ich kann trotzdem jedem nur raten Finger weg von diesem Board.


Kann halt einfach nicht sein, dass man bei so einem hochpreisigen Board solche Probleme hat und sich dann mit solchen Brücken helfen muss... Das ist einfach schwach von ASUS.

Das MSI Unify gefällt mir da deutlich besser, auch auf Seiten der Software. Das "Dragoncenter" (komplett bescheuerter Name) ist ganz gut gelungen. Und da ich mit ca. 8 Jahren + für den Einsatz plane hab ich keine Lust auf solche Zicken bei einem LAN Controller.


----------



## Siriuz (27. Mai 2021)

Janna schrieb:


> Ich hab das gleiche mit dem Z490 A gaming gehabt. Das ist wirklich der größte Müll mit dem Lan Anschluss und Asus. Was bei mir vorerst geholfen hatte war den Treiber von Intel direkt zu installieren.
> Bis ich bemerkte, dass die Verbindungsrate nicht über 100Mbit/s einstellbar war mit diesem.
> (Konnte es umstellen aber ohne Wirkung.)
> 
> ...


Hab ich auch gemacht, brachte nichts. Bin jetzt mit Caseking in Kontakt...

Caseking brauch 2 Wochen zur bearbeitung und möchte das Board an Asus zurückschicken - das dauert dann nochmal 6 Wochen. Sprich hätte ich 2 Monate kein Board und somit keinen PC. Das ist für mich ein No-Go, da ich im Home Office arbeite.


----------

